# High downstream rate but low download speed



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi,

I am using a broadband connection on a PC running Windows 7. The plan which my ISP is providing me comes with a speed of 4Mbps upto first 20 GB and then 512Kbps after that, every month. 
My problem is that I am getting only 65-70 Kbps download speed. (tested over various sites and torrents). My router (Nokia Siemens) settings show that my Downstream speed has been assigned as 7999 Kbps but still I am not getting the speed anywhere near that and I have not consumed the 20GB limit as yet. I have asked my ISP and even they are not sure of this problem but have told me that they will try to solve it. 
I am attaching a screenshot of the router's DSL Status settings along with this post.

Please help.

Regards


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have more than 1 PC - is it the same for all PCs 
if you connect directly to the router with a wired connection 
lets try safemode with networking
as the pc starts keep tapping F8
a menu appears choose - *safemode with networking*
see if that improves

what firewall / security suite do you have norton, mcafee 
also what antivirus 

do you have a MTU setting in the router - if so whats it set to 1400 - 1500 
::. Kitz - Tweaking MTU settings .::


----------



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply etaf. I have only 1 PC. I just tried safe mode with networking but the speed is still the same.
I am using Kaspersky Pure with its firewall.
On one screen in router settings it says, MTU Size [576-1492]: 1492
I assume its set at 1492

Do suggest that I should try the MTU tweaks given in the link :. Kitz - Tweaking MTU settings .: provided by you?

Thanks once again.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Do suggest that I should try the MTU tweaks given in the link :. Kitz - Tweaking MTU settings .: provided by you?


 no

can we see a screen shot of 
speedtest.net
and
pingtest.net


----------



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

Here are speedtest.net and pingtest.net results


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can we have the exact model of the router - is it a modem / router combination 

any way to borrow a laptop and connect by cable to see if its the same problem -

the router provides the correct speed - so i suspect its a pc issue


----------



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

Its an ADSL Modem
Nokia Siemens Networks Residential Router 1600
The results are same on the laptop as well.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

if its the same on two PCs - when connected by router - then a Router or ISP / Wiring issue 
make a note of all the settings on the router and do a factory reset of the router and reconfigure 

how old is the router 
has it ever worked 
has the ISP carried out a line and quality test ?


----------



## brian appleton (May 10, 2011)

Test your packet loss. Ping. Your routers ip for two minutes I'd you get reply timed out u have an issue with your cabling or connection to router. Example of ping test go to start..... Run...... Type cmd and hit enter ..... Type ping 192.168.1.1 -t

If it doesn't request time out then try pinging google the same way for. 2 minutes. Ping www.google.com -t

Is this a wired or wireless connection.

Also if it's adsl connection do u have phon line filters on all your house phones?


----------



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

@etaf the router is about 2 years old
its in working condition
I don't think the ISP has carried out either a line or quality test.

Thanks for the suggestions brian_appleton Its a wired connection and I am not sure about phone line filters.

Nothing seems to be working as of now but I did notice something today which might be worth mentioning, that is; over an FTP connection I am constantly getting download speed at about 600kbps (downloaded a file of about 160 MB) but in browser its about 65-70 kbps at the most.
Does this give out any clue?


----------



## sharath1283 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi 
I have the 750 unlimited 512kbps plan and the downstream is set to 7999. I was getting 6-8 mbps, maybe its because we had iptv connection. I downloaded lots of data (didnt keep track how much) and now the speed has droped to 512.

will the cap be refreshed every month? i dont have the iptv connection now.


----------



## md_rayan (Dec 17, 2012)

I have the same exact problem can anyone help me please?:sad:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello....We will be more than happy to assist you if you may start your own Thread then follow this pre-posting requirements.


md_rayan said:


> I have the same exact problem can anyone help me please?:sad:


This is an ancient Thread and it's time to close.


----------

